# Central Ohio Kayak Bass League



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/CentralOhioKBL/

Kayak only Bass Fishing League. Weekly pot tournaments starting the first Wednesday in May @ 5pm till Dusk. Location rotates between Griggs and Hoover Reservoir, starting at Griggs. Final event will be the last Wednesday in September. (22 events) Buy-in is $20 with $5 optional big bass. Payout is 90% of the buy-in fees divided 1st-3rd on a 40-30-20 split. The last 10% will be collected and awarded to the Seasons Points Leader (SPL) at the last event. Big Fish of the event takes 100% of the big bass pot. Points are acquired by placement and is dependent on the amount of the anglers attending the event. For example 10 anglers in attendance allows for 1st place to obtain 10pnts, 2nd 9pnts and so on. The SPL is determined by each anglers top 10 events. Standard Kayak Bass fishing rules apply (See Rules for Details) Weekly stats and placements posted on Facebook site.


----------



## bassmaster72 (Jun 3, 2005)

Naut-a-Byte said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CentralOhioKBL/
> So next week is Griggs ?
> 
> Kayak only Bass Fishing League. Weekly pot tournaments starting the first Wednesday in May @ 5pm till Dusk. Location rotates between Griggs and Hoover Reservoir, starting at Griggs. Final event will be the last Wednesday in September. (22 events) Buy-in is $20 with $5 optional big bass. Payout is 90% of the buy-in fees divided 1st-3rd on a 40-30-20 split. The last 10% will be collected and awarded to the Seasons Points Leader (SPL) at the last event. Big Fish of the event takes 100% of the big bass pot. Points are acquired by placement and is dependent on the amount of the anglers attending the event. For example 10 anglers in attendance allows for 1st place to obtain 10pnts, 2nd 9pnts and so on. The SPL is determined by each anglers top 10 events. Standard Kayak Bass fishing rules apply (See Rules for Details) Weekly stats and placements posted on Facebook site.


----------

